# Newb here!!!



## jmr79x (Mar 20, 2011)

Just stopping in to say hi and looking forward to get some great advice


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jmr79x* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ty2090 (Mar 20, 2011)

welcome jmr, you'll find great advice here.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome, you came to the right place


----------



## draconian (Mar 21, 2011)

Great people here, If you have questions just ask


----------

